# Imagetrend Elite



## medic1255 (Sep 14, 2015)

Have a question for those who may be on the ImageTrend Elite system.

when using elite, is it strictly web based or is there a program similar to "Field Bridge" that will be downloaded onto our tablet pc's. the reason i ask, is that we are 2-3 weeks from a roll out on a complete switch into the ImageTrend system (From Zoll EPCR software) and i cannot get this question answered. what im told each time is that it is a "web based system". all well and good, but we do not currently have hot spots in the trucks so away from the station and hospital, the system seems useless.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2015)

That depends on what they sold you. Image trend is an ala carte system. End users can pick and choose what they get, based on need and budget.


----------

